# Screen Saver and Font hacks for K3!



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

NILUJE has done it again. Here is a link:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004

EDIT: You will have to do a restart after you copy all your SS images to linkss/screensaver. Works like a charm.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Where is my root directory? Am I just dragging and dropping the jailbreak file into my Kindle?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yup, already posted around 6 hours ago on kb.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I installed the SS hack today, and created some customer screen savers.  

What do y'all think of the font hack?  I'm still using the 'regular' font because I like it the best of the three default choices.  Are the ones in the hack a lot better and/or easier to read?  Does anyone have screenshots of what they look like in comparison?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kansaskyle said:


> I installed the SS hack today, and created some customer screen savers.
> 
> What do y'all think of the font hack? I'm still using the 'regular' font because I like it the best of the three default choices. Are the ones in the hack a lot better and/or easier to read? Does anyone have screenshots of what they look like in comparison?


http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/fonts/

These are from a Kindle 2, and are screen shots, not photos of the actual screen; but they should give you a good idea which fonts, if any, you might like to try.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Note that fonts will look *very* different on the K3, especially if they have crappy hinting bytecode. And those with nice hinting bytecode will look way sharper than on the K2 .

(And, yes, the K3 font hack is out! )


----------

